
Hacking suspect could kill himself if extradited to US, court told - aestetix
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/jun/28/lauri-love-hacking-trial-extradition-united-states-nasa
======
NetTechM
Sounds like a really weak excuse to weasel out of it.

"Don't let me answer for capital crimes, I might kill myself!"

